# carbon roof rack?



## jd1828 (Jul 27, 2005)

I've wanted a roof rack for a while and I've also wanted to learn how to make carbon fiber stuff. I was thinking this could be a good first carbon fiber project to try out. The plan is to buy a truck fork mount ( http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_119106_-1 ) and making the tray out of carbon fiber.

Any idea how many layers of carbon I will need to make it strong enough? I'm trying to figure out how much to buy.


----------



## flynfrog (Feb 4, 2011)

The number of layers of carbon depends on many things what carbon are you buying? What resin? Your layup technique. The shape of the part then load applied to it ( dont forget to take into account shock loads from the car hitting bumps) 

I suggest ordering a small amount of matl. do a small scale test first to get an idea of what you will need.


----------



## ebrabaek (Feb 16, 2008)

Yes yes.... I know this is old stuff, but I still wanted to share it...... How to make a Carbon Fiber roof rack....

https://www.facebook.com/pages/High-Desert-Carbon-Works/437413126297979

Erling


----------



## Cyclone101 (May 27, 2013)

I work with CF for a living. Actually, I'm almost finished with my CF hardtail prototype. 

I'm not sure what your idea is for the "pan", but draw a picture up and I will give you an estimate of thickness and layers. 

Carbon is strong but flexy when it's too thin, you might want to add a thin (3-5mm) core to make it stiff yet light. Coremat works well with handlayup, although its not the lightest. 

As a guess I would say:
3x 200gsm woven
5mm core
2x 200gsm woven

That would be plenty strong, depending on size. 
Use epoxy rather than cheaper resins, its stronger. 

You can use a little bit less carbon on the bottom side that sees tension, carbon tends to buckle on the compression side. 

Let me know if you have more questions. 

Regards 
Jacques

EDIT: Waoh! Never looked at the date on this thing... Tought I could help. Lol


----------



## ebrabaek (Feb 16, 2008)

Thank you for your advise Jacques.... There will be no pan, but just a set of bars, that bolts on to the factory side rails.

Erling


----------



## ebrabaek (Feb 16, 2008)

First bar after pre cure , and rough sanded, next to the second bar which is curing....








Erling


----------

